# Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*The RUF BUG*
*(A 2002 VW New Beetle Turbo S “Concept Car’, Inspired by the great German Porsche Aftermarket Tuner Alois Ruf, built & designed as he might, given the inclination to modify a New Beetle!)
















*Performance & Suspension:*
APR DPP (Stock, 93 and 100 Octane Programs) 
APR 2.5” Stainless Steel Turbo Back Exhaust w/ Ruf Exhaust Tip
Custom Hyperflow Intake by Stratmosphere w/ AFE Breather
Hyperboost HP Diverter Valve by Stratmosphere
VDO Turbo Boost Gauge
Complete SAMCO Hose kit
Hose Techniques Super Blue Vacuum Lines
42 Draft Design Vacuum Line T-Fitting and Restrictor
VF Engineering Motor, Transmission and Pendulum Mounts
Vogtland Coilovers w/1.5” drop
Eibach 22mm Front & 25mm Rear Sway bars
VF Engineering Sway Bar End Links
Sigma Six Short Shift Kit	
Optima Group 35 Redtop Battery
Mobil One Oil and Oil Filters used Exclusively
















*Tires & Wheels:*
Ruf Wheel Set w/Continental ContiSport Contact 3’s
Fronts: 19 x 8.5” Et56, 22mm H&R Trak+ Wheel Spacers, (Final Et34), 235x35x19’s
Rears: 19 x 10” Et66, 30mm H&R Trak+ Wheel Spacers, (Final Et36), 
255x30x19’s
OEM Ruf/Porsche Black Anodized Lugs & Wheel Locks








*Brakes:*
Ruf/ECS Big Brake Kit with Proprietary Tuning by Ruf
Fronts: 6 Piston Ruf Tuned Brembo Calipers w/Hawk Performance Ferro-Carbon Pads, ECS 14.1" light weight 2 piece vented Cross- Drilled/Slotted Floating Rotors.
Rears: Ruf Tuned 337/20AE Rear Calipers and Carriers w/Hawk Performance Ceramic Pads, ECS 12.1" light weight 2 piece floating 308x22mm vented Cross-Drilled/Slotted Floating Rotors.
Stainless Steel Lines and Super Blue Racing Fluid








*Interior Styling:*
Custom “One-Off” Pod Mounted Turbo Boost Gauge Housing
Custom Recaro Sportster CS Seats w/Painted Shells 
Custom Ruf shifter and Shift Knob
Custom Molded and Painted Ruf Shifter Console and Center Console
Custom Black Leather Covered Top-Stitched Arm Rest
Custom Ruf Polished Billet Aluminum Grab Handle
Custom Turbo S Dash Plaque
RSI Polished Billet Aluminum Heat-A/C-Fan Control Knobs
Polished Billet Aluminum Dash Defrost Vents 
Custom Polished Billet Aluminum Cup Holders and Mirror Switch
Audi TT A/C Vents & Shift Trim Ring
Euro Headlight Switch with disabled DRL’s
Custom "Turbo S" mats by Lloyd
Stainless Steel Door Sills with “Turbo S” logos
Stainless Steel 12V Socket Flashlight








































































*Exterior Styling:*
Incorporated Audi TT Gas Cap Conversion
Polished Billet Aluminum Oil Cap, Coolant Cap, Fuel Cap, Windshield Washer Reservoir Cap and Power Steering Cap Covers
Caractere Side Skirts 
DTM Chin Spoilers 
Speedster Hood Cowl
Phaeton Antenna
Shaved Front Hood / Filled License Plate
Shaved and Molded Rear Tow Hook Cover
Shaved Rear Hood and Engine Cover with Ruf designation badges 
Shaved and Smoothed Rocker Panels
Custom Rear Valance Exhaust Blend
3M Paint Protection Film 
Tinted Glass with 35% tint 
Custom “Turbo S” side Decals 
























































A few links:
*TT Gas Cap Conversion*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3657377
*Smooth / Filled Rocker Panels*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3754490
*Interior Center Console*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4282628

*Tire/Wheel/Brake Upgrade*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4283641
*Parts for Sale*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4110663
**Special thanks to Lam at Lam Photography for capturing some incredible shots!*











_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 6:49 PM 8-20-2009_


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

what mags the shoot for?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (p3yro)*

Still workin' on that. Goin' for a BUNCH!!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

looking good that first shot is on point http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

Amazing Car! Can only be truly appreciated in person. The only thing left to be done (IMO) is 300hp + Quattro. This car is the only thing comparible to RSI.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Lorem)*

Thanks buddy, coming from you that's a real compliment! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And thanks again for these *amazing* pictures.








I'm glad I listened to you and took your advise!








Don't be surprised if your work ends up in a couple of magazines!


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_
Don't be surprised if your work ends up in a couple of magazines!









I hope it's not Eurotuner. I still get my copy in the mail. I throw it right in the trash. Greg Emmerson







.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

one word, awesome.
let me know when you're ready to go for some power, you know i can help if you need it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_one word, awesome.
let me know when you're ready to go for some power, you know i can help if you need it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks man! It's been a long time coming. 
Unfortunately, the power thing is gonna have to wait a bit. That'll be *Stage III*! Probably in the form of an All Wheel Drive, Bi-Turbo 6!!








As a matter of fact, I'm going to actually try and get RUF Germany involved with the project if at all possible, when it come time to do the ultimate performance upgrades.
In the meantime, I'll just have to be content with a reliable, smooth running, 140MPH, low 14 second car.


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (HollywoodsBug)*

That car never ceases to amaze me... nicest NB I've ever seen by far.
(Depressing 'cuz neither of my NBs will ever come CLOSE to being that awesome!)


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (bandi53)*

Thanks man, that's very flattering...........especially coming from a VW/Porsche mechanic!


----------



## HCSkorpio (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_*The RUF BUG*

















_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 6:49 PM 8-20-2009_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I just..................


----------



## Wasserwerks (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (HollywoodsBug)*









BEAUTIFUL!!!
tons of time, money and love gone into this...
I think you're finally done spending now, right?
An awesome awesome job.
Congrats!!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (Wasserwerks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wasserwerks* »_
BEAUTIFUL!!!
tons of time, money and love gone into this...
I think you're finally done spending now, right?


Almost........but not quite!








Still got one or two last, little "Cherries On Top" I want to try and pull off!


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (HollywoodsBug)*

I actually miss driving your car! 60 Degrees today and I was thinking about redlining the RUF.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (Lorem)*

Glad you enjoyed it, even though I know you were really "babying it", because I was sitting right next to ya!








It does drive like a dream, doesn't it!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (p3yro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p3yro* »_what mags the shoot for?

Some really cool things in the works! Will keep ya posted!!


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

Awesome! Nice photos, Lorem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xxrockyhorrorsxx (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

what size spacers are you rockin'? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








lookin' hella clean.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (xxrockyhorrorsxx)*

Thanks for the props! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's all listed above:
Tires & Wheels:
Ruf Wheel Set w/Continental ContiSport Contact 3’s
Fronts: 19 x 8.5” Et56, 22mm H&R Trak+ Wheel Spacers, (Final Et34), 235x35x19’s
Rears: 19 x 10” Et66, 30mm H&R Trak+ Wheel Spacers, (Final Et36), 
255x30x19’s
OEM Ruf/Porsche Black Anodized Lugs & Wheel Locks


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

car and shots look great man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (HollywoodsBug)*

So when is a big turbo kit going to be thrown on? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (VW PAUL)*

Probably not doin' a Big Turbo......too Cliche. Everybody does it. 
When the time comes (and it's probably quite a bit down the road as I'm still financially recovering from Stage II ha ha), it'll most likely get the All-Wheel Drive Bi-Turbo 6 treatment!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (HollywoodsBug)*

How much do they want to do that, last time i got a quote it was starting at 45k i think
the rsi replica is for sale, you can buy that for a fraction of what your gonna spend to build one


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_How much do they want to do that, last time i got a quote it was starting at 45k i think

Not sure...I may try and get RUF involved when the time comes.

_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_the rsi replica is for sale, you can buy that for a fraction of what your gonna spend to build one

Ehhh.......who want's that! It still wouldn't be the *RUF BUG*








Besides Bash, this stopped being about money a long, long time ago.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (HollywoodsBug)*

i hear you, god bless if you got the money for something like that!
that would be sick for sure, i just cant justify spending that type of money on my car anymore , i thought about it at one point but not worth it when i saw what the resale values of those cars are.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (FastAndFurious)*

And you hit the nail right on the head. I've stopped thinking about it it terms of "re-sale", and rather am looking at it as my personal "hobby", and a car that I'll never part with.
And no...........just so you don't get the wrong idea..........I don't have the $$$ to do it all at the moment. Just "thinking out loud". That's how this all got started.


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

That's right, Steve. I have put everything on my car and never think of re-sale.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Good Old Car)*

Your bug inspires me to do things right or not at all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Glad you enjoyed it, even though I know you were really "babying it", because I was sitting right next to ya!








It does drive like a dream, doesn't it!









Yes it does. Shifting is just perfect. I didn't think aftermarket short shifting and other modifications would make it that good.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (TightDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_Your bug inspires me to do things right or not at all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks man. That's a really nice compliment!







Would make a great quote!!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_
Yes it does. Shifting is just perfect. I didn't think aftermarket short shifting and other modifications would make it that good. 

You know what Lam, I believe a lot of it has to do with the RUF shifter. I can't tell you what a gigantic PITA it was, getting it installed, but there's little doubt, the RUF stuff is of the highest qualitly in performance and workmanship available! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## irishyarballs (Jun 3, 2009)

nice bug man. 
i'm really impressed.
i think i saw it on the org. but i'm certainly migrating to this site for good now.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (irishyarballs)*

Thanks bro!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Just sent my contact at RUF USA a link to this thread so he could check out the car and my latest progress. Thought I'd share a couple of his quotes:
*"All I can say is WOW! That is AWESOME!!!! I've passed this around to all the guys here now, and we LOVE IT!!!*
Coming from the only RUF Dealer in the USA and knowing the kind of cars they deal in exclusively (Porsche, Saleen, Ferrari & Lamborghini), makes his comments all the more flattering!








I'm looking forward to their continued help as I near completion of Stage II! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 11:43 AM 9-12-2009_


----------



## irishyarballs (Jun 3, 2009)

so with all the mods, peformance wise, how much power are you putting out now?
and how does that exhaust sound? i was thinking about getting one for my 1.8t gls.
also, am i right to assume that the APR chipping is pretty much amazing?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (irishyarballs)*

Haven't dyno-ed the car, so to comment on the "power" / HP would be pure speculation.
The exhaust "sound" is fantastic. Not "over-the-top" Ricey sounding, but rather a rich, powerful tone, reminiscent of a Porsche Boxster Engine.








The APR chip is great, but honestly they're all (APR, GIAC, REVO), quite comparable. You really can't go wrong with any of them. I chose APR because of the reliability factor, along with being able to control everything from the cruise control stalk, and not needing a separate controller. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## irishyarballs (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

yeah the cruise control usage is what is puttin it over the top for me.
plus i like that i can store several modes, and lock them out too.
i was hoping that exhaust would sound good, it's the APR 2.5" right? did you go turbo back?
and how about that tip, all i saw was the plain stock looking exhaust, but i would certainly want something that shows after spending all that cash on it


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (irishyarballs)*

Yes, the exhaust is the APR 2.5" Stainless Steel Turbo Back unit. Very high quality construction & build! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The "Tip" on my car is a RUF exhaust tip which we custom fitted into the rear valance and fabricated a custom Exhaust "Blend". (That's the piece with the set screws in it, outlining the Ruf Tip)! 










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 8:00 AM 9-15-2009_


----------



## irishyarballs (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Yes, the exhaust is the APR 2.5" Stainless Steel Turbo Back unit. Very high quality construction & build! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The "Tip" on my car is a RUF exhaust tip which we custom fitted into the rear valance and fabricated a custom Exhaust "Blend". (That's the piece with the set screws in it, outlining the Ruf Tip)! 









_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 8:00 AM 9-15-2009_

yeah i really like the way that looks.
i'm wondering if it would be hard to center the exhaust on the beetles.
i haven't really looked under there but at a glance, i would assume that would also drop some weight, not a lot, but every bit counts right?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (irishyarballs)*

There are kits out there that "Center" the exhaust. I think Caractre has one. Many people have done it. Not all that uncommon. I'm not sure about the "weight savings" though?








I was trying to stay away from "off-the shelf" parts though where ever possible, and was trying to make things as unique and "Ruf-Like" as possible. I just continued asking myself; "What would Ruf do?"
That's why I chose the custom exhaust "blend" idea. Then we decided to incorporate the "set screws" around the trim piece, which tie in with the same around the TT Filler Cap, Grab Handle, Shifter Trim ring, and Cup Holders.


----------



## irishyarballs (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_
I was trying to stay away from "off-the shelf" parts though where ever possible, and was trying to make things as unique and "Ruf-Like" as possible. I just continued asking myself; "What would Ruf do?"
That's why I chose the custom exhaust "blend" idea. Then we decided to incorporate the "set screws" around the trim piece, which tie in with the same around the TT Filler Cap, Grab Handle, Shifter Trim ring, and Cup Holders.


oh i agree, you did a great job on it too. but see i can't very well do what you have done now can i?








as far as cosmetically anyway. mechanically, there isn't a hole heck of a lot out there, which is fine for now.
but i certainly want AWD. so that's something i guess.
i mean i guess i know why they never made a Ruf Beetle themselves, but i still can't believe it. i mean the thing has some very obvious porsche stylings to it.
here's hoping they decide to help you out with the next http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif stage.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (irishyarballs)*

Thanks man. After seeing the car RUF USA has been extremly supportive! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
They're currently trying to help me place one, last "Cherry On Top" of the Interior!


----------



## irishyarballs (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

a cherry huh?
what portion of the interior are we talking about here?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (irishyarballs)*

You're gonna have to wait and see.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

its the steering wheel, you cant have 5k seats with a stock steering wheel

duhhhh


----------



## irishyarballs (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

yeah nice observation there.
that is really the only thing missing from the set up i guess.
aside from maybe ruf door plates or floormats.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (irishyarballs)*

If we can pull this one off, it's gonna be friggin' AMAZING! 
*The Ultimate "One-Off"*


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (gt2437)*

Thanks for the thumbs up man. Always appreciate hearing from ya and respect your opinion!








Took the car out this weekend after I finished up work. Had a ball. Did a couple of shorts sprints to 110, although I did miss the trip to H2O.








I think the most fun I had though, was entertaining the throngs of people that gathered around it where ever I parked and answering all the questions.








People do seem to be attracted to this car!










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 11:33 AM 9-28-2009_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Hoping to make this:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4587826
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## irishyarballs (Jun 3, 2009)

hey man i was wondering ho your suspension is performance-wise.
i want to have it very tight, no body roll, but still be able to handle the crap roads by my apartment.
no pot holes really, just when they fixed the roads you can tell they rushed the job.
but anyway, how does it handle now?
is it a huge difference? or just a slight one?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (irishyarballs)*

I think suspension, (like Tires & Wheels), is a very "indivdualized" part of any project. One that's left up to the owners/designers own personal needs and likes, but one that's no doubt a "series of compromises" none the less.
In my case, I wasn't looking to "slam" the car. Not that there's anything wrong with that. I actually like the "look" on certain cars. (Given the focus of my personal theme however, I didn't think it'd be "appropriate", and don't recall seeing many "slammed" Ruf/Porsches, with their fenders resting on top of their tires & wheels).








I was however looking to achieve a combination of the ultimate in road holding, handling and cornering, along with pleasing asthetics.
I also wasn't willing to compromise my choice of rubber, and needed to run 235's on 8.5" wheels up front, and whopping 255's on 10" wheels in the rear. *(As it turned out, I think I probably could have even cleared 265's in the rear, and may opt for them next time around). All this had to be done with no rubbing, scraping or bottoming out. (Obviously offsets were also a large factor in successfully achieving this).
The Vogtland Coilover setup I'm using, is a premium, German made system, fully adjustable front and rear, beautifully engineered to take up a minimum amount of wheel well space, saving a large amount of reserve to clear the Ruf Wheel Set with the Tires Sizes I wanted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The result is a very aggressive, sports car type of suspension that handles beautifully. The 1.5" drop gives the car a nice "Functional" stance, and the coilovers in concert with the Eibach Sway Bars all provide great cornering with minimal to no body roll. All while providing perfect clearance to the tires and wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
While the ride is a bit "stiff" (perhaps "firm" would be a better choice of words), this is just one of those "compromises" I mentioned above.
To answer your question, the performance difference over stock is *MAJOR*. However, be ready to accept those compromises.










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 12:56 PM 10-9-2009_


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Well said...
I have a buddy that just raised his vrt A2 Gti...says it handles way better now...sometimes 'Low' is no good for 'Go' 
Never seen a race car with tucked wheels myself...tho I like the look Id rather ride confortably than worry all the time about pans, lips, undercarriage and bits


----------



## irishyarballs (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_I think suspension, (like Tires & Wheels), is a very "indivdualized" part of any project. One that's left up to the owners/designers own personal needs and likes, but one that's no doubt a "series of compromises" none the less.
In my case, I wasn't looking to "slam" the car. Not that there's anything wrong with that. I actually like the "look" on certain cars. (Given the focus of my personal theme however, I didn't think it'd be "appropriate", and don't recall seeing many "slammed" Ruf/Porsches, with their fenders resting on top of their tires & wheels).








I was however looking to achieve a combination of the ultimate in road holding, handling and cornering, along with pleasing athetics.
I also wasn't willing to compromise my choice of rubber, and needed to run 235's on 8.5" wheels up front, and a whopping 255's on 10" wheels in the rear. All this had to be done with no rubbing, scraping or bottoming out. (Obviously offsets were also a large factor in successfully achieving this).
The Vogtland Coilover setup I'm using, is a premium, German made system, fully adjustable front and rear, beautifully engineered to take up a minimum amount of wheel well space, saving a large amount of reserve to clear the Ruf Wheel Set with the Tires Sizes I wanted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The result is a very aggressive, sports car type of suspension that handles beautifully. The 1.5" drop gives the car a nice "Functional" stance, and the coilovers in concert with the Eibach Sway Bars all provide great cornering with minimal to no body roll. All while providing perfect clearance to the tires and wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
While the ride is a bit "stiff" (perhaps "firm" would be a better choice of words), this is just one of those "compromises" I mentioned above.
To answer your question, the performance difference over stock is *MAJOR*. However, be ready to accept those compromises.









yeah i remember just springs doing wonders for my 96 civic hx. so i could only imagine that on a european car it would be a huge difference. 
i like you am not one of those wheel tucked guys.
it can look great sometimes, but i'm all about function over style.
i'll probably do coilovers that let me go lower if i decide to do some track time, but they are gonna sit no lower than 1.5" the majority of the time.
i'm really just beginning this epic journey.
i'e got crap tons of work ahead of me. so i appreciate the info:beer:


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (irishyarballs)*

obviously you have an amazing ride and fit/finish/quality of components used are unsurpassed..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
was wondering about the Vogtland Coilover's you selected.....
while the tex is filled with all sorts of this is better than that fodder, how did you come by way of the Vogtland's? 
yes, yes....its a personal choice/feel as stated above, but why not bilsteins or variants?
love the stance of your S and am looking for a similar aggressive look without tucking as i have a 80 miles round trip and i live on a sinking island so the roads far from smooth.....


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (hippierob)*

Thanks for the kind words and all the wonderful compliments.








A lot of thought, time, (and yes..............MONEY) has gone into this project, and in as much as we do these cars for ourselves, it's still nice to receive recognition from friends and fellow enthusiasts who can appreciate all the work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anyhow to answer your question, like ECU Tuners/Programmers (APR, GIAC, REVO, etc., etc.,) there are several really equally good companies supplying suspension components for our cars. Vogtland, Bilstein, H&R are just three at the top of the list.
My decision to go with Vogtland was made when I began to do some research, and kept hearing how great they were about standing behind their products. While all the above mentioned companies carried "warranties" of some sort, I did hear about people who'd experienced some "problems" with the others when something did fail and needed to be replaced. On the contrary, Vogtland has a stellar reputation for replacing items that "fail", and also has a long "track history" which has contributed to the tuning of their coilover systems. Basically, just my "choice", but after putting several thousand miles on them, I can tell you now from experience that it was a great one!


----------



## VR420man (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (HollywoodsBug)*

Hey are you goin to the dubs in da trees in this car??????
I hope you do id like to see it in person


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (VR420man)*

Yeah, I'm hopin' to. Still talkin it over with the Weather gods!


----------



## VR420man (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (HollywoodsBug)*

Didnt see you there what happened


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (VR420man)*

Just wasn't in the cards this time around!








On a brighter note, have been in touch with RUF USA and Germany, and have gotten the "nod" that some help is on the way!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (HollywoodsBug)*

Well.........it's taken a lot of "back 'n forth" between RUF USA and RUF Germany, but believe it or not, I've finally gotten the "nod" I've been waiting for, and they've agreed to help with my one, last, interior mod! It's gonna be friggin' AMAZING, and one of only a few RUF accessories for a VW *in the world!!* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (And they can only be seen on the RUF BUG).








I know I'm looking at several weeks, what with shipping between the US and Germany, test fitting, shipping back for finishing etc., etc., but I can promise you, this one's gonna blow peoples socks off!!








I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## kuklaki (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (HollywoodsBug)*

OMG I'm very excited for you. Cannot wait to see what you are planning. 
BTW, it cannot knock my socks off, your car already did that as it sits.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (kuklaki)*

Awww..........that's sweet, thanks. But I didn't mean to leave you sittin' there barefoot!


----------



## R.L. Burnside (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Awww..........that's sweet, thanks. But I didn't mean to leave you sittin' there barefoot!









lolsz


----------



## VR420man (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (R.L. Burnside)*

here take 4 asprin with







cuz this car is sick and gettin sicker


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (VR420man)*

Now that's some funny sh/t.
Yeah, I'm just gettin' stupid hot wit it now!!


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (HollywoodsBug)*

mm i dig it! well done indeed


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (itskmill06)*

Thanks, but we're not quite done...........stay tuned!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (HollywoodsBug)*

Ruf USA has been wonderful and very supportive of this project. (I'm rather surpirsed myself - but after seeing it, they've taken a real interest in it).
Another week of back 'n forth, bouncing ideas off one another, and they've turned me on to a couple of their "private" suppliers/tuners here in the US. We're now going to be capping off the interior with *two (2)* additional custom "one-off" interior mods, made expressly for the *RUF BUG*!








One may be ready in a week or so, the other will probably take a few more. I'll keep everyone posted. Can't wait to share these with you!











_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 8:37 AM 10-31-2009_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (HollywoodsBug)*

A little somethin' to wet yer appetites! 
*The Only Pair of "Custom Made for a VW" RUF FLOOR MATS IN THE WORLD!*








I know it may be hard to tell from the pics, but these are made from a really high quality, 52oz. carpet, custom embroidered in gray/silver by one of Ruf's personal "subs", (Eurotek Designs), and trimmed in gray/silver *Leather*, with a *Leather* heel pad on the drivers mat. Qualilty ever step of the way baby!








*The Pair:*








*Drivers Mat:*








*and Passengers Mat:*








I'll get some shots of them in the car this weekend. Next, somethin' a bit more exotic!












_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 10:59 AM 11-8-2009_


----------



## kuklaki (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (HollywoodsBug)*

ooooooooh pretty!! I cannot you got them to do this. Wait, yes I can. I've seen your bug








now sell me your old ones, lol.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (kuklaki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kuklaki* »_ooooooooh pretty!! I cannot believe you got them to do this. Wait, yes I can. I've seen your bug








 
Yeah, I can't believe how supportive RUF USA is being. I guess after seeing the car, they realized I'm not just some local yocal doin' a "hack" job on a VW.









_Quote, originally posted by *kuklaki* »_now sell me your old ones, lol.

PM Sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (HollywoodsBug)*

Just put 'em in:


----------



## Zoku (Aug 22, 2003)

Damn!! Photos are friggin' amazing and the car looks sweet!!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Zoku)*

I'll take full credit for the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The pics however were done by a buddy of mine who's (obviously) a professional photographer........Lam at lamphotography!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

pretty cool. Nice touch. Glad RUF is being supportive of this.


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

Please stop making your car so perfect... I'm getting left in the dust!


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

IM sent in anticipation of the new piece...


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigsexyTDI)*

Replied. Will have the OEM Steering Wheel out of the car and ready to sell in a few weeks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ASE82 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Amazing.... just amazing....


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (ASE82)*

Thanks man, that's very kind! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Gonna have the last couple tid-bits finished in the next few weeks. Hold on to your socks!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (kuklaki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kuklaki* »_ooooooooh pretty!! I cannot you got them to do this. Wait, yes I can. I've seen your bug








now sell me your old ones, lol.

Hey Cristine, I hope you enjoy them. Glad they went to a good home.


----------



## kuklaki (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (HollywoodsBug)*

Hahaha I was peeping outside my window waiting for the mailman all day. I was like a kid at xmas, I tell ya. They are in, and look gorgeous. Thank you


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (kuklaki)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm hoping to have something else you may be interested in, available in a few weeks.


----------



## kuklaki (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (HollywoodsBug)*

The best hand-me-downs ever...I look forward to see what you have up your sleeve this time as well as what goody I get to buy next







Dibs!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (kuklaki)*

Hope to have some word from RUF within the next week! Stay tuned.


----------



## GTIScottie (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Hope to have some word from RUF within the next week! Stay tuned.









I just have to let you know your Beetle is the most awesome I've ever seen. Great work!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (GTIScottie)*

Thanks man, I appreciate it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Workin' on makin' it just a little more awesome!!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (HollywoodsBug)*

Did ya ever notice, you reach certain points in the modification process, where you're waiting for parts, and time just seems to *stand still!!*


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Did ya ever notice, you reach certain points in the modification process, where you're waiting for parts, and time just seems to *stand still!!*










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Welcome to my world sort of...At least they are on the way...Im still waitin for cash for my want list


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Presenting: The RUF BUG - Stage II (TightDub)*

I'm not sure anything is actually *on the way* yet.








I should be used to this by now. There are so many "one-off" custom fabricated bits on the car, you'd think I'd learn to be patient by now.








Add to that, dealing with another Country, and it can really take time.......Oh well...........I'm sure it'll be worth the wait!


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

No offense buddy, but I work for a German company, and with all of the vacation they have I bet you don't get it until after the first of the year...
I hope I am wrong, but I bet I'm not...


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigsexyTDI)*

Yeah, I hear ya. I'm afraid you could be right!








And it always feels even longer when you're down to like the last piece!!










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 7:32 PM 12-9-2009_


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Wow this bug is crazzyness

I thought my 20v turbo was clean

this is by a mile the nicest hardtop bug i've ever seen

def Performance VW material

search "Performance VW" in google, def send them an email with your car i'd love to read about it in that mag


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (35i 2000)*

Thanks very much for the kind words. We're in the process of lining up some press. Keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Needs more RUF logos.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

I know you're probably kidding, & can't possibly be serious, but just out of curiosity I'd like to ask you....have you ever seen an actual RUF automobile?
*Their parts* (Wheels, Brakes, Shifter, Floor Mats, Steering Wheels, Exhaust, etc., etc.), have *their logos* on them! Plain & simple.
They also (in most cases) do a logo on the front & rear decks.
With the exception of my rear lid & engine cover (which I "badged" myself ala RUF), everything else made for the car by RUF, is designated as such *by RUF!*
If you don't get it, that's your perrogative, but please don't insinuate that I'm running around the car, sticking RUF logos on everything.








Yes, I'm a bit sensitive. Tons of time have been spent designing the theme & presentation of this car (with the help of RUF USA), where "taste" & "descretion" have been the model.
From the looks of the posts & feedback the car has gotten so far, I'd say we've been successful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

You've added logos to a lot of non-RUF parts so that's why it just seems like you're just going logo happy on everything. I won't lie. I don't "get" it but I'm glad it turns your crank. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

should have just bought a Porsche....im with SMG...i dont get it


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

Been there, done that. I've owned Porsches, including a Concours winning 911. Great car, but you know what, this Beetle is a lot more fun, and more unique.
Whatever, you're certainly entitled to your opinion. You don't have to "get it". Many others (including the folks at RUF) do.
And you know what? I can't say your car does much for me, but I wouldn't waste my time going out of my to start pulling it apart.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i mean all it looks like is you stuck ruf badges and stickers on stuff...i cant say the car doesnt look good cuz it does...but it is all the RUF stuff that gets me.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

Wheels, Brakes, Floor Mats, Shifter, Exhaust Tip are all Ruf parts with Ruf logos! You probably shouldn't even log on to this thread anymore cause you're probably really gonna hate what they're making next.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

OH NO's EXHAUST TIPS?
brakes are brembo/ecs with a ruf logo

only thing i really feel like i can give you is the wheels


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

Dude, You don't have to "give me" anything (other than all the draws to this thread which I do appreciate - lol). While I appreciate the enjoyment the car brings people, it's something I do cause I like it. For those that aren't into it, move on & go work on your own ride!
Rotors are ECS, Front Calipers are RUF/Brembos (what do you think Ruf uses??), Rear Calipers are VW 20AE "tuned" w/ Ruf proportioning valves pistons & dust seals. This is all listed on the first page so I'm not gonna waste my time going over the shifter et al with you again.
Like I said, sorry you don't get it, but really, what's the point of going on & on?
Are we done?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (HollywoodsBug)*

Whoa RUF dust shields....


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (SomeMacGuy)*

Yo know what Jordan, I don't know what stick you got stuck up yer butt, but I gotta tell ya, I've checked out *your* car, & have chosen to take the "high road", and say nothing rather than something derrogatory. I suggest you do the same.
The folks at RUF USA have fallen in love with my project, enough to get involved & help. The vast majority of comments I've received are more than flattering to say the least. Just read 'em......or perhaps you have & that's what's pissin' you off? Whatever, the people I'd hope be impressed are, and dude, you just ain't on that list! Why don't you give it a rest & take your hatin', or whatever it is, somewhere else & try a have a Happy Holiday!


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (35i 2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *35i 2000* »_Wow this bug is crazzyness

I thought my 20v turbo was clean

this is by a mile the nicest hardtop bug i've ever seen

def Performance VW material

search "Performance VW" in google, def send them an email with your car i'd love to read about it in that mag



All modified cars have oppinions from each side of the spectrum. I agree the car is nice. I understand the logo issue with some but I am no Ruf official...If the logos bother some...keep in mind they can be removed(shaved) if he so chooses. I love the fact that its not another R32 or what ever the masses flock to. 
If nothing more its nice to see interest in the cars we all share some sort of love/like for. It can inspire future beetle owners to do what they want with their car. They are all canvases of sorts anyway...appreciate each for what it is....not yours


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (HollywoodsBug)*

Learn to take a joke dude, Jesus.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
Feel free to go rip on my car all you want. There's gotta be something about it you don't like and unlike you I can handle criticism.
Anyway to be honest I'm still pissed off about the brakes while we're on the topic but whatever, water under the bridge...


----------



## euroTS (Apr 19, 2007)

The RUF bug is BADAZZ!!! Its weird how the color of the car makes all the difference in the world. Silver and Plat Grey Beetles look HOT. Cyber Grey beetles look GAY as Richard Simmons.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (euroTS)*

Aren't you the retard that wanted to make the Beetle Thong?











_Modified by SomeMacGuy at 9:12 PM 12-10-2009_


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey, my girlfriends Turbo S was resprayed Cyber Green and it doesn't look as gay as Richard Simmons. Its more like Rosie O’ Donald...probably cuz it's a TS.


----------



## euroTS (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*









DAMNNNNN thats a old PIC. Hell, I don't even have that PIC anymore. You must be my biggest fan. The fact that you still have access to that PIC is sooooooooo GAY. BTW I posted that long ago to piss off vortex users like u. HA HA HA HA HA SUKA.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (euroTS)*

I recognized your name and searched for threads started by you to find it. How gay of me.


----------



## euroTS (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

YES that is GAY. STALKER STALKER STALKER


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

I guess since you basically sold me stock parts that I already owned under false pretences I've thought less of you and this project so I guess I felt like poking a joke at it.
I never said it was wrong. I kept positive about your car until the douchebaggery started. The only bad thing I said was poking fun at calipers getting branded as RUF parts due to them adding dust shields or something. 
Anyway everyone needs to chill out I guess and start acting like adults again. Cool?

_Quote, originally posted by *euroTS* »_YES that is GAY. STALKER STALKER STALKER


























































Do you have Down's or something? Just get lost, ok?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

I missed out on all the fun.
No disrespect to hollywood he seems like a nice guy and consider him a beetle pal and the car has defenetly gone to another level but i also dont get the 'ruf' thing.
I think this car would be so much more if it didnt have ruf badges all over, 
I felt like that from the start.
My main question is why would you spend your own money and have someones elses name all over your car?
Aside from the badging It gets a thumbs up from me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Bash, you just managed, in a single post, to miss the entire point of my car and exercise. After the day I've had, I just don't have the energy to explain it to you.
For those of you who "get it", and have some knowledge of RUF, and the history and association between RUf, Porsche and VW, thank you for all the kind words. 
For the rest of you that don't, 



_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 10:31 PM 12-10-2009_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_I guess since you basically sold me stock parts that I already owned under false pretences I've thought less of you and this project so I guess I felt like poking a joke at it.
I never said it was wrong. I kept positive about your car until the douchebaggery started. The only bad thing I said was poking fun at calipers getting branded as RUF parts due to them adding dust shields or something. 
Anyway everyone needs to chill out I guess and start acting like adults again. Cool?
Do you have Down's or something? Just get lost, ok?

Jordon, I'm ready to let it all go and chill out. I wasn't the one who started the "bashing". But now the intention behind your posts is obvious, and I have to tell you, I take great exception to this "false pretences" business. You can bash my car all you want, but not me or my caracter.
I advertised "stock OEM Turbo S brakes". That's exactly what they were, and exactly what you asked for! I believe I even worked with you on the price. After they were paid for, packed and shipped (out of the country I might add), you decided you were mis-informed on your end and wanted me to somehow "reverse" the deal? Just how you expected me to do this, I still have no idea. Maybe you wanted me to drive to customs in Canada and stop the shipment??
It wasn't my mistake, and certainly wasn't me mis-representing anything. You can read posts by tons of people that have bought things from me.
It's time you get over yourself, and own up to YOUR MISTAKE, and stop blaming me!! 
Lastly, I'm not going to give you a lesson on what's involved when RUF "tunes" a caliper. It's more involved that you'll probably understand, and certainly more involved that sticking a decal on them!
Move on............


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

I asked you if they were the same as the 20th setup, you said they were in your PM. After researching it a few days after payment I learned this wasn't the case. For the price they were asking I didn't really question it since that was the going price for a GLI brake setup.
This is the first time I have mentioned it since the sale when you promised to "make it right" to me somehow, so don't act like I have been bugging you about it.
I would never have paid that much for stock diameter brakes, not even if they had RUF stickers on them.


_Modified by SomeMacGuy at 10:38 PM 12-10-2009_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

Jordan, for future reference, if someone's selling something that they tell you is Stock/OEM from a particular make and model, don't assume it's something it's not! I believe I told you *I wasn't sure* when you asked me if they were the same as the 20thAE. I told you they were *stock OEM Turbo S brakes.............PERIOD!* Stop making it sound like I somehow "mis-represented" what I was selling. You know that's not the case. 
That's when you checked with your *expert* up there, who told you to buy them! I even remember you telling me that it wasn't MY fault, and that you weren't mad at ME. So why the change of heart all of a sudden? And how do you think bashing my car is going to make it any better? Personally, I think it just makes you look "bitter".
Let's put an end to this, and not bore everyone here trying to enjoy the RUF BUG. If you've got a problem, you have my email, other wise grow up, own up to *YOUR MISTAKE - NOT MY FALSE PRETENSE* and let it go!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_Whoa RUF dust shields....



















































And for the record, they're dust *seals* not *shields*.








Part of the piston and valve in the caliper.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (HollywoodsBug)*

If I didn't own up to the issue I would have filed a Paypal dispute as they always side with the buyer. Regardless they were overpriced and (I feel) misrepresented. You seem to have an unrealistic idea of what used parts are worth but at the time I didn't know.
I'm done discussing this. Best of luck with the project.


----------



## euroTS (Apr 19, 2007)

SomeMacGAY stop being a little BISH and get over it. Its your own fault for painting your car cyber green. And yes I do have downs syndrom but atleast i'm not a lil BISH. 
PS nothing would make me happier than u responding with some stupid comment so PLEASEEEEEE hurry and post.


----------



## jsdny (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (HollywoodsBug)*

Keep up the good work man! Your car is one of the best in refinement. 
I also can't comprehend the childish disrespect on this thread. Because you have nothing better to do with your time then bash Hollywoods hobby. Just because people don't agree with his "style" or "don't get it" doesn't mean you have to dis all over this guys hard work he has put into this car.
Gentlemen, respect, morals.. whats that?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (jsdny)*

Thanks Jon. I appreciate the support. Yeah, things can get quite immature around here sometimes. I could have sworn I was on the "org" for most of the day yesterday.








You know, people do all kinds of things to their cars that aren't necessarily *my thing* (Painting them colors that I happen to think are fugly, Putting corny spiked center caps on a set of wheels that in my opinion are totally tasteless & corny/cheap looking, not to mention those ridiculous looking eye-lids, etc., etc.), the list goes on and on, but I usually in 99% of the cases, try and take the "high road", and figure it's *their choice*, and who am I to bash it. I figure if I can't say something positive, I'll just let it go.
I think this all started yesterday over someone who purchased something from me, after I advertised and told him *exactly what it was*, and a "friend" of his told him it was something else. I was cool until he started questioning my character.
In any event, let's get back to the cars. Isn't that what this is all about?
To each his/her own! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 8:05 AM 12-11-2009_


----------

